# Stunning Foxy (18 month old Podenco cross)



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunning Foxy (18 month old Podenco cross)



Foxy is a lovely affectionate little girl, she is great with other dogs and is very playful! Foxy is 18 months old, and is a Podenco-cross.

She will make a lovely family dog, but she can be a little timid around men. She will need a secure enclosed garden and someone who is happy to give her the exercise she needs and work on her recall & give her lots of TLC. She is a real character and such a lovely affectionate dog.

She will fit into almost any family and has typical hound qualities. She would really love to be re-homed with another dog, and has been great with the cats and children in her foster home.

Podencos are very common dogs out in Spain, commonly used for hunting, and treated terribly. However they make wonderful pets, are loving and sweet natured - full of personality. They love their home comforts and of-course also enjoy their walks. She is neutered, vaccinated. micro-chipped and has a PET Passport. Foxy is fostered in Surrey.

Please do get in touch if you can offer Foxy the home she deserves. Please fill out our application form online: http://www.sos-animals.org.uk/Adoption-Form(2095965).htm





Please visit our website at www.sos-animals.org.uk for details of other dogs available for adoption.


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Foxy's ad has been updated


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww isnt she gorgeous.. i really hope she finds a home soon bless her.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

oh she's lovely. sorry i can't help you, i'm sure she will be rehomed soon. i didn't know of these dogs, what an awful thing to be treated so cruelly.


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunning Foxy is still looking for his forever home.

Please do get in touch if you can offer Foxy the home he deserves. Please fill out our application form online: SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Adoption Form

Please visit our website at SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Home for details of other dogs available for adoption.


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that Foxy is still available for adoption.


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Foxy has now found a forever home!


----------

